# KING OF THE STREETS CARSHOW & HOP / FRESNO CALI! ∙



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE.. WERE DOING IT AGAIN THIS YEAR.. IF U WERE THERE LAST YEAR THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND THE HOP WAS GOOD.. .. WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THE CALI RIDAZ SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!










ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP OR MY HOMIE CHROME-N-PAINT (RALPH)
OR CALL THE NUMBER ON THE FLYER.. !!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

what up dale! ralphy doin it again like at holmes playground last year! :0


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 7 2007, 02:15 AM~8736629
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE.. WERE DOING IT AGAIN THIS YEAR.. IF U WERE THERE LAST YEAR THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND THE HOP WAS GOOD.. .. WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THE CALI RIDAZ SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


the show last year was very good, the hop was also one of the best from last year, i think it was jimmy(gold impla) with this impla cutting the grass!!!!!!!!!



atomic 



we will be there again for sure 

IMPORT ILLUSIONS


atomic


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

i also heard that feed my sheep ministires is going to have a car show that same day at the same place? did there show get canceled?


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

show was moved to oct.. going to have to change flyer will post soon


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: check out man, my bad, wrong date. it's moved to oct. 20th @ manchester center, buddy.


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: ok replaced the flyer with the correct date. :biggrin:


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 7 2007, 01:15 AM~8736629
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE.. WERE DOING IT AGAIN THIS YEAR.. IF U WERE THERE LAST YEAR THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND THE HOP WAS GOOD.. .. WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THE CALI RIDAZ SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*COME OUT HOMIES !!!!*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

where all da 559 ridas at????????????????


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 7 2007, 01:15 AM~8736629
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE.. WERE DOING IT AGAIN THIS YEAR.. IF U WERE THERE LAST YEAR THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND THE HOP WAS GOOD.. .. WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THE CALI RIDAZ SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up RALF & DALE!!!!! Should be a good one again!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Sep 12 2007, 10:11 PM~8779411
> *
> Whats up RALF & DALE!!!!!  Should be a good one again!!!!!                           :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

HOPE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE THIS TIME


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

r there going 2 b vendor booths? how much?


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

what are the rules on the hop?

and is there radical dance or street dance competition?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 7 2007, 01:15 AM~8736629
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE.. WERE DOING IT AGAIN THIS YEAR.. IF U WERE THERE LAST YEAR THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND THE HOP WAS GOOD.. .. WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THE CALI RIDAZ SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP UR CUTTY HITING LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: U KNOW HOW I DO IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: FROM KUSTUM DREAMZ CC I WILL B THERE CHRIS LOPES


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT I'll see if I can make it out there.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Sep 16 2007, 10:51 PM~8806006
> *:biggrin: FROM KUSTUM DREAMZ CC I WILL B THERE CHRIS LOPES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 


can you guys put up the classes for the show?

any special awards and best of show also! thank you very much!!!!






DTA*97


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

whats crack-a-lackin ralphy and dale?


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

not a damn thang.. gettin shit togeather so we can head out to vegas to go see da show.. so is pete taking the elco?????????


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 7 2007, 01:15 AM~8736629
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE.. WERE DOING IT AGAIN THIS YEAR.. IF U WERE THERE LAST YEAR THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND THE HOP WAS GOOD.. .. WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL THE CALI RIDAZ SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what are the rules !


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 19 2007, 07:42 AM~8823033
> *not a damn thang.. gettin shit togeather so we can head out to vegas to go see da show.. so is pete taking the elco?????????
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt for the homies!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

SUP FELLAS


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

SUP ANGEL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so i guess no vendors?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i heard the bay is going to take it i dont know its just what ive been hearing :0 :dunno:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 26 2007, 06:21 PM~8876394
> *i heard the bay is going to take it  i dont know its just what ive been hearing :0  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 26 2007, 08:15 PM~8877582
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you gonna go focker? :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yup thats the word :uh:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: there is vendors call the # on the flyers!! the show is at the mall!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im just bringing this chipper nuthin to bragg about


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 26 2007, 05:21 PM~8876394
> *i heard the bay is going to take it  i dont know its just what ive been hearing :0  :dunno:
> *


MAYBE YOU MEAN BLACK MAGIC IN GENERAL :biggrin: :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 27 2007, 09:23 PM~8885603
> *MAYBE YOU MEAN BLACK MAGIC IN GENERAL :biggrin:  :0
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 27 2007, 09:23 PM~8885603
> *MAYBE YOU MEAN BLACK MAGIC IN GENERAL :biggrin:  :0
> *


 in 2008 look out there some shit coming out the stable hot then a motherfuker!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 26 2007, 07:21 PM~8876394
> *i heard the bay is going to take it  i dont know its just what ive been hearing :0  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 28 2007, 04:22 PM~8891243
> *:uh:  :0
> *


you never know :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 28 2007, 08:51 AM~8888228
> *in 2008 look out there some shit coming out the stable hot then a motherfuker!
> *


OOOOOOOO OHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAA 08 FOR ME AS WELL HOPEFULL ATLEAST :biggrin: :biggrin: LOTS OF WORK AHEAD  GOIN TO VEGAS BIGG DOGG


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 28 2007, 11:18 PM~8893209
> *you never know  :biggrin:
> *


NOTIN BUT LOVE FOR DEM BAY AREA FOLKS :biggrin: :biggrin: WE FAMILY YALL :biggrin:  MANG :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you know that goes both ways! :thumbsup: who came with 4 cars from the bay to suport your show  



> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 29 2007, 01:55 AM~8893397
> *NOTIN BUT LOVE FOR DEM BAY AREA FOLKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE FAMILY YALL  :biggrin:   MANG :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

any word on classes YET?

best of classes and most members also ?


last year was off the hook!

dta*97


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whats the hop classes double pump lock up


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

37 inch.. for both single/double....


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Hhit me up. I am looking for some businesses there in Fresno.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 3 2007, 04:21 PM~8925985
> *Hhit me up.  I am looking for some businesses there in Fresno.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 3 2007, 03:52 PM~8926175
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKS INTRUSTING


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ANY OTHER RULES THAN A 37 IN LOCKUP? FOR STREETCARS? AND CAN RADICALS GET STUCK OR NOT? LAST BUT NOT LEAST PAYOUT?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see you wins this year


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 29 2007, 11:29 AM~8895043
> *you know that goes both ways!  :thumbsup:  who came with 4 cars from the bay to suport your show
> *


LIKE I SAID NOTHING BUTLOVE 4 U ALL :biggrin: :biggrin:  WE ALL FAMILY


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 5 2007, 08:38 AM~8937712
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP VATO U GOING TO VEGAS
IF U ARE HIT ME UP U GOT MY #


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

2 more weeks.. hope to see all the homies come out and support!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

cant wait for this one


import iLLusions will be there with 15 cars maybe 20 if some of the guys get the day off from work.



import iLLusions 



most members last year we will try for it this year too.


atomic :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 3 2007, 06:33 PM~8927108
> *ANY OTHER RULES THAN A 37 IN LOCKUP? FOR STREETCARS? AND CAN RADICALS GET STUCK OR NOT? LAST BUT NOT LEAST PAYOUT?
> *


 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 10 2007, 08:16 AM~8967847
> *:0
> *


You gonna come down Jimm LMK whats up we can meet up and roll out together :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

WHAT ARE THE RULES AND PAY OUT JUST INCASE NO ONE HAS SEEN THIS QUESTION LESS THAT A MONTH AWAY THESE SHOULD BE POSTED ALREADY


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

CHECK THIS OUT IM THE CO SPONSOR OF THE HOP. IM PUTING IN HALF THE MONEY FOR THE FIRST PLACE HOPPERS. AND I HAVE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS HOP. NO OTHER DVD COMPANY CAN FILM THIS EVENT 4 COMMERCIAL USE.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 10 2007, 01:17 PM~8969918
> *CHECK THIS OUT IM THE CO SPONSOR OF THE HOP. IM PUTING IN HALF THE MONEY FOR THE FIRST PLACE HOPPERS. AND I HAVE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS HOP. NO OTHER DVD COMPANY CAN FILM THIS EVENT 4 COMMERCIAL USE.
> *


SO HOW MUCH IS YOUR HALF? :dunno:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 10 2007, 06:51 PM~8972391
> *SO HOW MUCH IS YOUR HALF? :dunno:
> *


 50% OF WHAT EVER RALPH PREDIDENT OF MI-JENTE CAR CLUD DESIDES.

I FILMED THERE TWO MONTH AGO. AND THIS TIME IT SHOULD BE GOOD.
THERES 5 FOOT TROPHYS CASH AND FOOD AND BEER. WHAT MORE FUN COULD YOU ASK 4.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: tommarow im gona go talk to the people and what ever they donate OG RAIDER is going to match me so i should be able to donate at least $$100,200 and a 5ft for 1st place and a 4ft trophie for 2nd place winner.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 10 2007, 01:17 PM~8969918
> *CHECK THIS OUT IM THE CO SPONSOR OF THE HOP. IM PUTING IN HALF THE MONEY FOR THE FIRST PLACE HOPPERS. AND I HAVE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS HOP. NO OTHER DVD COMPANY CAN FILM THIS EVENT 4 COMMERCIAL USE.
> *


all classes? or just radical?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

alittle over aweek away what are the complete rules? or is it just a 37 in lockup?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 10 2007, 07:57 PM~8972968
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: tommarow im gona go talk to the people and what ever they donate OG RAIDER is going to match me so i should be able to donate at least $$100,200 and a 5ft for 1st place and a 4ft trophie for 2nd place winner.
> *



LOL LOL NO IM NOT . 
ITS 200.00 DOLLARS PER CLASS SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP. THATS IT
YOU DRAGED IT OUT OF ME. 
LOL THAT WAS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 10 2007, 07:57 PM~8972968
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: tommarow im gona go talk to the people and what ever they donate OG RAIDER is going to match me so i should be able to donate at least $$100,200 and a 5ft for 1st place and a 4ft trophie for 2nd place winner.
> *



LMAO FUCKIN RALPHY I NO THATS A TYPE-O..LOLZ... 
WE TALKED A LIL ABOUT IT TODAY I THINK ITS GOING TO BE $150 FOR 1ST PLACE.. ITS NOT SEAT IN STONE YET BUT LOOKS PURTTY GOOD.. WELL LET U NO FOR SURE TOMARROW


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

SINGLE PUMP / 37 INCH LOCK UP .. DONT MATTER HOW MANY BATTERYS..
DOUBLE PUMP / 37 INCH LOCK UP .. DONT MATTER HOW MANY BATTERYS..
RADICAL HOP... LOCK UP DONT MATTER... BATTERYS DONT MATTER...(CAR/TRUCK TOGEATHER)
AIR BAG HOP


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

BASICALLY ITS JUST A DAMN REGUALR HOPPING RULES.. YALL NO THE RULES.. NOTHIN CRAZY.. JUST SAME SHIT AS LAST TIME... WE AINT GONNA TRIP IF U HAVE 10-12-14 BATTERYS.. .. DONT GET CARRIED AWAY NOW..LOLZ


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 10 2007, 08:32 PM~8973328
> *BASICALLY ITS JUST A DAMN REGUALR HOPPING RULES.. YALL NO THE RULES.. NOTHIN CRAZY.. JUST SAME SHIT AS LAST TIME... WE AINT GONNA TRIP IF U HAVE 10-12-14 BATTERYS.. .. DONT GET CARRIED AWAY NOW..LOLZ
> *


 its all good just dont want to see cars that cant hit the street in the street class. might want to add have to run or be streetlegal no missing parts for street class just my opinion


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Are u guys gonna trip if my batt are double stacked LOL 
No getting stuck right


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

41chev u gonna come down bro


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

still workin on it hit 71'' tonight if we can get a few more inches will come and play


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

whats up people! is it oooooooooooooooooooooooon? :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:0 



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 10 2007, 11:56 PM~8974340
> *still workin on it  hit 71'' tonight if we can get a few  more  inches will come and play
> *


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8973378
> *its all good just dont want to see cars that cant hit the street in the street class. might want to add have to run or be streetlegal no missing parts for street class just my opinion
> *



Just bring your front bumper in case you need to put it back on :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 10 2007, 08:36 PM~8973378
> *its all good just dont want to see cars that cant hit the street in the street class. might want to add have to run or be streetlegal no missing parts for street class just my opinion
> *


YOU CRYING ALREADY? YOUR THE ONE WITH NO FRONT BUMPER.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 11 2007, 06:12 PM~8980765
> *YOU CRYING ALREADY? YOUR THE ONE WITH NO FRONT BUMPER.
> *


shit holmes i got 4 of them, i aint never entered a street class without one


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 10 2007, 08:36 PM~8973378
> *its all good just dont want to see cars that cant hit the street in the street class. might want to add have to run or be streetlegal no missing parts for street class just my opinion
> *



yea i feel you on that one they have to run.. imma sit down and write em up and ill have them posted this weekend. the rules..


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

if u want real street class cars in it the they should also have current tags and license plates along with proof of registration cuz i know some people would go and steal tags from other cars lol


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

5 more dayz !!!!!!!!!!!!!



dta*97


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Oct 15 2007, 03:26 PM~9006709
> *5 more dayz !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dta*97
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cant wait its gonna be a hell of a show


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2007, 05:15 PM~8999155
> *if u want real street class cars in it the they should also have current tags and license plates along with proof of registration cuz i know some people would go and steal tags from other cars lol
> *


you want insurance too :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ok .. here the rules for the HOP 

SINGLE PUMP

LIMIT 37INCH LOCK UP.
CAR MUST BE RUNABLE.
NO MORE THEN 12 BATTERYS (ALL MUST BE CONNECTED) 
CAR MUST HAVE BOTH FRONT/BACK BUMPERS


DOUBLE PUMP

LIMIT 37INCH LOCK UP
CAR MUST BE RUNABLE.
NO MORE THEN 12 BATTERYS (ALL MUST BE CONNECTED) 
CAR MUST HAVE BOTH FRONT/BACK BUMPERS

RADICAL 

ANYTHING GOES!!!!!
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING!!!!!!
CAR OR TRUCK MUST COME DOWN (NO GETTING STUCK)


$200 FOR 1ST PLACE & TROPHY *(MUST HAVE 3 CARS IN CLASS TO GET ALL THE MONEY IF NOT YOU WILL JUST GET 1/2 THE PRIZE $$$. )*
2ND PLACE TROPHY.

ANYMORE ?'S HIT ME UP OR CALL DA NUMBER NO DA FLYER.. 

C-YA IN A COUPLE OF DAYZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2007, 05:15 PM~8999155
> *if u want real street class cars in it the they should also have current tags and license plates along with proof of registration cuz i know some people would go and steal tags from other cars lol
> *


WHY YOU SO WORRIED ? YOU NEVER COME OUT TO PLAY :uh:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 15 2007, 06:45 PM~9008752
> *ok .. here the rules for the HOP
> 
> SINGLE PUMP
> ...


Thats not fair because theres only 2 radical hoppers in the valley Himbone PM me if ur gonna be able to make it dogg


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9009465
> *WHY YOU SO WORRIED ? YOU NEVER COME OUT TO PLAY :uh:
> *


WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT HIM BEING WORRIED? NOW YOU WORRYIN ME DAMM


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 15 2007, 09:00 PM~9010192
> *Thats not fair because theres only 2 radical hoppers in the valley Himbone PM me if ur gonna be able to make it dogg
> *


MOST BAY AREA CARS THAT SHOW UP WILL HAVE MORE THAN 12 BATTS MAKE SURE THEY COUNT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

AND WHEN YOU SAY 200 FOR 1ST IS THAT PLUS ANOTHER 200 FROM OG RIDER OR WHAT?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 15 2007, 09:48 PM~9010666
> *AND WHEN YOU SAY 200 FOR 1ST IS THAT PLUS ANOTHER 200 FROM OG RIDER OR WHAT?
> *


YOU KNOW ITS 200 TOTAL OG RIDER AINT GOING TO PAY ANY MORE


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 15 2007, 09:46 PM~9010649
> *WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT HIM BEING WORRIED? NOW YOU WORRYIN ME DAMM
> *


DONT WORRY JIMMY I WONT BE THERE.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 15 2007, 06:45 PM~9008752
> *ok .. here the rules for the HOP
> 
> SINGLE PUMP
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 10 2007, 01:17 PM~8969918
> *CHECK THIS OUT IM THE CO SPONSOR OF THE HOP. IM PUTING IN HALF THE MONEY FOR THE FIRST PLACE HOPPERS. AND I HAVE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS HOP. NO OTHER DVD COMPANY CAN FILM THIS EVENT 4 COMMERCIAL USE.
> *


thats fucked up


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

I DOUBT THATS TRUE LETS SEE PAPER WORK OR ITS NOT TRUE :biggrin: WHEN I HAVE AN EVENT I WELCOME EVERYBODY ALL MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS AFTERALL WERE ALL HERE FOR JUS A MINUTE LETS ALL BE THANKFUL JUST TO BE ASSOCIATED TO ONE ANOTHER PEACE TO EVERYBODY USOS  
I WOULD WELCOME EVERY FILMING CREW WHO WANTED TO COME OUT IT WOULD MAKE IT THAT MUCH BETTER  AND SERIOUSLY THINK ABOUT THE THREE CAR RULE I DID MAY 3 08 2 CARS MAKE A CLASS :0 :0 :0 IN EVERY CATEGORY :0 :0  AND THE CONCERT OOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEE FLIER WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Oct 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9014296
> *I DOUBT THATS TRUE LETS SEE PAPER WORK OR ITS NOT TRUE  :biggrin: WHEN I HAVE AN EVENT I WELCOME EVERYBODY ALL MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS AFTERALL WERE ALL HERE FOR JUS A MINUTE LETS ALL BE THANKFUL JUST TO BE ASSOCIATED TO ONE ANOTHER PEACE TO EVERYBODY USOS
> I WOULD WELCOME EVERY FILMING CREW WHO WANTED TO COME OUT IT WOULD MAKE IT THAT MUCH BETTER   AND SERIOUSLY THINK ABOUT THE THREE CAR RULE I DID MAY 3 08 2 CARS MAKE A CLASS  :0  :0  :0 IN EVERY CATEGORY  :0  :0   AND THE CONCERT OOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEE FLIER WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH
> *


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

we did invite everyone.... no one jumped on it.. og rider said he would co sponser the hop if we would let him be the only dvd to film.... so thats what happed.. 
that 2 car makes a class does sound better might have to take that in to consideration.. .

everyone now that were hella koo with eveyone and have luv for all da cent.cali riders.. 

there just drama between lowrider dvd companys thats between them.. and them only.. 


so hope yall come out and enjoy the event.. 

peace :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Oct 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9014296
> *I DOUBT THATS TRUE LETS SEE PAPER WORK OR ITS NOT TRUE  :biggrin: WHEN I HAVE AN EVENT I WELCOME EVERYBODY ALL MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS AFTERALL WERE ALL HERE FOR JUS A MINUTE LETS ALL BE THANKFUL JUST TO BE ASSOCIATED TO ONE ANOTHER PEACE TO EVERYBODY USOS
> I WOULD WELCOME EVERY FILMING CREW WHO WANTED TO COME OUT IT WOULD MAKE IT THAT MUCH BETTER   AND SERIOUSLY THINK ABOUT THE THREE CAR RULE I DID MAY 3 08 2 CARS MAKE A CLASS  :0  :0  :0 IN EVERY CATEGORY  :0  :0   AND THE CONCERT OOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEE FLIER WILL BE OUT SOON ENOUGH
> *



koo.. hopefully my regals done by then..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

14 battery's on double pump i think is fair </span>


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 15 2007, 09:48 PM~9010666
> *AND WHEN YOU SAY 200 FOR 1ST IS THAT PLUS ANOTHER 200 FROM OG RIDER OR WHAT?
> *


x2


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 16 2007, 12:37 PM~9014876
> *we did invite everyone.... no one jumped on it.. og rider said he would co sponser the hop if we would let him be the only dvd to film.... so thats what happed..
> that 2 car makes a class does sound better might have to take that in to consideration.. .
> 
> ...



THERE IS NO DRAMA OG RIDER IS AFRAID OF COMPETITION.. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH IF I WAS HIM I WILL BE AFRAID OF MY DVD TOO. :biggrin: :biggrin: I MAKE A BETTER PRODUCT AND NOT AFRAID TO PUT IT ON A BIG SCREEN TO SHOW. THE WAY I SEE IT. THE ONLY WAY HE CAN TOP ME IS BY BANNING ME.  WHICH IS COOL IT JUST SHOWS WHO'S DVD IS BETTER... 

BY THE WAY KING OF THE STREET, BEST HOPPIN DVD OUT THERE NOW....











GOOD LUCK. WITH THE SHOW.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 16 2007, 02:34 PM~9015885
> *THERE IS NO DRAMA OG RIDER IS AFRAID OF COMPETITION.. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH IF I WAS HIM I WILL BE AFRAID OF MY DVD TOO.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I MAKE A BETTER PRODUCT AND NOT AFRAID TO PUT IT ON A BIG SCREEN TO SHOW.  THE WAY I SEE IT.  THE ONLY WAY HE CAN TOP ME IS BY BANNING ME.    WHICH IS COOL IT JUST SHOWS WHO'S DVD IS BETTER...
> 
> BY THE WAY KING OF THE STREET,  BEST HOPPIN DVD OUT THERE NOW....
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who coverd the lg show in fresno ??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 16 2007, 01:58 PM~9015575
> * 14 battery's on double pump i think is fair </span>
> *


HUM WHY NOT 16 THEN? WHATS ANOTHER 2?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 16 2007, 02:34 PM~9015885
> *THERE IS NO DRAMA OG RIDER IS AFRAID OF COMPETITION.. TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH IF I WAS HIM I WILL BE AFRAID OF MY DVD TOO.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I MAKE A BETTER PRODUCT AND NOT AFRAID TO PUT IT ON A BIG SCREEN TO SHOW.  THE WAY I SEE IT.  THE ONLY WAY HE CAN TOP ME IS BY BANNING ME.    WHICH IS COOL IT JUST SHOWS WHO'S DVD IS BETTER...
> 
> BY THE WAY KING OF THE STREET,  BEST HOPPIN DVD OUT THERE NOW....
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2007, 03:21 PM~9016233
> *HUM WHY NOT 16 THEN? WHATS ANOTHER 2?
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 16 2007, 12:37 PM~9014876
> *we did invite everyone.... no one jumped on it.. og rider said he would co sponser the hop if we would let him be the only dvd to film.... so thats what happed..
> that 2 car makes a class does sound better might have to take that in to consideration.. .
> 
> ...



I HEARD ABOUT A FUED LIKE THAT, I DONT KNOW WHAT THE STORY IS NOR DO I CARE. JUST KINDA SAD TO HEAR ABOUT DEDICATED PEOPLE DOCUMENTING LOWRIDING UPSET AT THE NEXT GUY DOING THE SAME THING. THERES THOUSANDS OF RIDERS OUT THERE THAT BUY THESE MOVIES, SHIT I KNOW I BUY A COUPLE DIFFERENT ONES AND IM SURE EVERYONE ELSE DOES TOO. DONT TRIP ON WHAT THE NEXT GUY IS DOING JUST GET YOUR HUSTLE ON AND LOWRIDE.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2007, 03:49 PM~9016415
> *I HEARD ABOUT A FUED LIKE THAT, I DONT KNOW WHAT THE STORY IS NOR DO I CARE. JUST KINDA SAD TO HEAR ABOUT DEDICATED PEOPLE DOCUMENTING LOWRIDING UPSET AT THE NEXT GUY DOING THE SAME THING. THERES THOUSANDS OF RIDERS OUT THERE THAT BUY THESE MOVIES, SHIT I KNOW I BUY A COUPLE DIFFERENT ONES AND IM SURE EVERYONE ELSE DOES TOO. DONT TRIP ON WHAT THE NEXT GUY IS DOING JUST GET YOUR HUSTLE ON AND LOWRIDE.
> *



EXACTLY WHAT AM SAYIN' IF ANYONE EVER STOP BY MY BOOTH, I CARRY TRUUCHA, 360 LOW, RIDERS CHRONICLES, AND ABOUT TO START CARRIN ROLLI'N AND HARD IN THE PAINT. THATS NOT TO INCLUDE MY OWN DVD. MY TAKE IS. I CANT BE EVERYWHERE TO GET ALL THATS GOIN ON SO I CARRY THE OTHER DVD'S SO THAT WHEN YOU STOP BY MY BOOTH THE CUSTOMER GETS THE BEST LOWRIDING CAN OFFER...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 16 2007, 03:54 PM~9016455
> *EXACTLY WHAT AM SAYIN'  IF ANYONE EVER STOP BY MY BOOTH, I CARRY TRUUCHA, 360 LOW, RIDERS CHRONICLES, AND ABOUT TO START CARRIN ROLLI'N AND HARD IN THE PAINT.  THATS NOT TO INCLUDE MY OWN DVD.  MY TAKE IS.  I CANT BE EVERYWHERE TO GET ALL THATS GOIN ON SO I CARRY THE OTHER DVD'S  SO THAT WHEN YOU STOP BY MY BOOTH THE CUSTOMER GETS THE BEST LOWRIDING CAN OFFER...
> *



DONT FORGET ALL THE LATEST MAGS TOO. YOUR PROBABLY THE ONLY VENDOR OUT THERE THAT DOES THAT TOO.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

So who is going to Hop ?????

Tim? Jimmy? Del Toro? Who else?????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 16 2007, 03:29 PM~9016291
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING
> *


16 wouldnt work for tim since he doesnt have 16.


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: sup where all da hoppers at.. gettin alot of calls regarding the hop so it looks like its going to be good but u never no..


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2007, 04:26 PM~9016674
> *16 wouldnt work for tim since he doesnt have 16.
> *


WELL YOU LET HIM BORROW ONE AND ILL LET HIM BORROW THE OTHER.HELP OUT A FELLOW HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 16 2007, 03:54 PM~9016455
> *EXACTLY WHAT AM SAYIN'  IF ANYONE EVER STOP BY MY BOOTH, I CARRY TRUUCHA, 360 LOW, RIDERS CHRONICLES, AND ABOUT TO START CARRIN ROLLI'N AND HARD IN THE PAINT.  THATS NOT TO INCLUDE MY OWN DVD.  MY TAKE IS.  I CANT BE EVERYWHERE TO GET ALL THATS GOIN ON SO I CARRY THE OTHER DVD'S  SO THAT WHEN YOU STOP BY MY BOOTH THE CUSTOMER GETS THE BEST LOWRIDING CAN OFFER...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

DOUBLE PUMP

LIMIT 37INCH LOCK UP
CAR MUST BE RUNABLE.
NO MORE THEN *14 BATTERYS *(ALL MUST BE CONNECTED) 
CAR MUST HAVE BOTH FRONT/BACK BUMPERS


changed to 14 batteys.. thats it!!!!!!!!! no more changes.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

HOPE WE SEE AL DA HOMIES COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME .. CUZ EVERYONE NOW DAT 559 NEEDS MORE SHOWS LIKE DIS.. TRYING TO PUT DA 559 ON DA MAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2007, 03:21 PM~9016233
> *HUM WHY NOT 16 THEN? WHATS ANOTHER 2?
> *


i dont think any body comeing to hop should be limeted to amount of battery's i dont see a problem with 14 vs 16 i was voicing my opinion ididnt thank it was fair i or any one should have to change there set up to hop so i used 14 as the number good for me if you keep 16 battery's it's no problem with me it take 's hoppers to have a hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

were gunna chip and have fun


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 16 2007, 10:40 PM~9019121
> *were gunna chip and have fun
> 
> 
> ...




u could have not said it any better, lets all go out and have fun and if you are going to enter the show or hop a car/truck or whatever lets just all go out there and have fun and support shows like this in the valley. 



my club will be out there having a good time i hope that everyone else does too.



u see me out there hit me up 


i will have a booth out there too...



atomic

import iLLusions


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2007, 04:16 PM~9016629
> *So who is going to Hop ?????
> 
> Tim? Jimmy? Del Toro? Who else?????
> *


SHIT Orange Juiced this is MY backyard LOL come in LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2007, 03:21 PM~9016233
> *HUM WHY NOT 16 THEN? WHATS ANOTHER 2?
> *


WEIGHT LOL DUH LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i have no drive shaft im trying to make it out there i need a drive shaft to make it


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 16 2007, 10:15 PM~9019424
> *i have no drive shaft im trying to make it out there i need a drive shaft to make it
> *


Damn that sucks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha nah del torro dont need the insurance, u cant get tags without it now lol. not worried, im attempting to come out and play this saturday with you guys. changin some things around on the car plus have some money left over to pay for the trip.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

IS THIS A RAIN OR SHINE EVENT :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 17 2007, 12:46 PM~9023245
> *IS THIS A RAIN OR SHINE EVENT :biggrin:
> *



yup.. dont look like its going to rain .. thats what they said on the news but u no these damn weather dudes dont no shit..lol.z


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

just took out 2 batts, and moved my trailing arms back about 4 more inches. 37 in lock up and 85 in hop. not to bad oh ya and the bumpers are on


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 17 2007, 08:15 PM~9026622
> *just took out 2 batts, and moved my trailing arms back about 4 more inches. 37 in lock up and 85 in hop. not to bad oh ya and the bumpers are on
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 3 days


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 17 2007, 08:39 PM~9026815
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 3 days
> *


we will be there ralph support the 559 movement


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 17 2007, 08:15 PM~9026622
> *just took out 2 batts, and moved my trailing arms back about 4 more inches. 37 in lock up and 85 in hop. not to bad oh ya and the bumpers are on
> *



Pictures or it didnt happen!!!! whats up Jim


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 17 2007, 09:24 PM~9027174
> *Pictures or it didnt happen!!!! whats up Jim
> *


im sure people at the show wil have there cameras. you gurls coming down?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

your gonna have to call Ron and convince him, he's tring to talk me into helping him work on a big truck this weekend


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 17 2007, 07:21 PM~9026174
> *
> *


HOW DO YOU PUT PICS UP WHEN YOUR DONE WRITING


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ANGELO "THE FAMOUS PINSTRIPPER" WILL BE HERE IN FRESNO THIS DAY. HE WILL BE AT THE KING OF THE STREETS IF ANY ONE WANTS TO GET SOME WORK DONE! :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

2 days :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 18 2007, 12:02 AM~9028019
> *ANGELO "THE FAMOUS PINSTRIPPER" WILL BE HERE IN FRESNO THIS DAY. HE WILL BE AT THE KING OF THE STREETS IF ANY ONE WANTS TO GET SOME WORK DONE! :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Paul all the way from Australia will be in da house reppin BLACK MAGIC lets make him feel at home THanks
Maybe next time he wont forget his ride LOL


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

is that the homie that was at the shop the day b4 vegas... there hella koo homies..


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

ok heres the addy map quest it.. 


*1901 E Shields Ave Ste 203, Fresno, CA 93726 *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 18 2007, 05:18 PM~9033250
> *ok heres the addy map quest it..
> 1901 E Shields Ave Ste 203, Fresno, CA 93726
> *


its still at manchester right


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

yea thats the address to manchester center..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

1 day to go! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 18 2007, 05:16 PM~9033241
> *is that the homie that was at the shop the day b4 vegas... there hella koo homies..
> *


YEAH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

*1 MORE DAY !!!!!!!*[/i]


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE IN ABOUT 10 HOURS! :yes:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

just finished cleaning the ride not sure if i should take the display it might rain is any body taking a display


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Oct 19 2007, 11:29 PM~9043898
> *just finished cleaning the ride not sure if i should take the display it might rain is any body taking a display
> *


 I'M NOT TAKING A DISPLAY.............BUT IT WILL BE SUNNY SKIES! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

so how was this event? wheres the pics?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 20 2007, 05:47 PM~9047408
> *so how was this event? wheres the pics?
> *


x2 :around: :banghead: :dunno: hno: :banghead:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 20 2007, 08:51 PM~9048257
> *x2 :around:  :banghead:  :dunno:  hno:  :banghead:
> *


all i know is some one from the bay hopped double


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW PLENTY OF CARS THE HOP WAS GOOD AS WELL MY BRO WITH O.J WON THE RADICAL CLASS PROPS TO BLACK WIDOW AND OTHER COMPETITORS OUT THERE REPPIN OUR AREA PEACE :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 10 2007, 01:17 PM~8969918
> *CHECK THIS OUT IM THE CO SPONSOR OF THE HOP. IM PUTING IN HALF THE MONEY FOR THE FIRST PLACE HOPPERS. AND I HAVE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS HOP. NO OTHER DVD COMPANY CAN FILM THIS EVENT 4 COMMERCIAL USE.
> *


break bread deal is a deal not sure why you didnt show but winners expect there cash from mr og rider


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heard it was a real good event, great turnout. props to MI JENTE for throwing this event. i should have gone


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all post pic's tomorrow


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 20 2007, 09:47 PM~9048543
> *all post pic's tomorrow
> *


tomorrow?! :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 20 2007, 10:37 PM~9048488
> *break bread  deal is a deal not sure why you didnt show but winners expect there cash from mr og rider
> *


They didn't pay again??????lmk ...I want to know...and where are the pics :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 10:20 PM~9048724
> *They didn't pay again??????lmk ...I want to know...and where are the pics :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 20 2007, 09:37 PM~9048488
> *
> wtf????????? :angry:*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so who is the official kinf of the streets, single double, and what they hit?? radical??


:dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 20 2007, 11:04 PM~9048954
> *so who is the official kinf of the streets, single double, and what they hit??    radical??
> *


i heard tim took double at 72" :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 20 2007, 11:06 PM~9048966
> *i heard tim took double at 72" :0
> *




:0 hell yeah!!!!!!!!! sup wayne!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

O.J TOOK RADICAL WITH 90" ON THE STICKS 07 KING OF THE STREETS CHAMP I DONT KNOW WHO TOOK WHAT ELSE :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Oct 21 2007, 12:11 AM~9048994
> *O.J TOOK RADICAL WITH 90" ON THE STICKS 07 KING OF THE STREETS CHAMP I DONT KNOW WHO TOOK WHAT ELSE  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Good deal....did they pay out????? or was it a chince fest :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 11:31 PM~9049068
> *Good deal....did they pay out????? or was it a chince fest :0
> *


GOT HALF SO FAR MI JENTE PAID THERE PART JUS WAITING ON MR O.G RIDER HOPEFULLY  HE HAS KEPT HIS WORD WITH ME IN THE PAST WE WILL HAVE TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 10:20 PM~9048724
> *They didn't pay again??????lmk ...I want to know...and where are the pics :biggrin:
> *


Heres a quick vid i uploaded


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:07 AM~9049260
> *Heres a quick vid i uploaded
> 
> *


Not bad,,,Let it fall LIL'VIC...You catchin it a lil early on the first few......


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

who won single pump street


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2007, 01:00 AM~9049444
> *Not bad,,,Let it fall LIL'VIC...You catchin it a lil early on the first few......
> *


Thats LIL BIG VIC its my dad hitting the switch ronn LOL yeah we hopped it like 3 times. Was a real good turn out ku meeting new people well l8ers gots to get my ass to bed LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2007, 01:00 AM~9049444
> *Not bad,,,Let it fall LIL'VIC...You catchin it a lil early on the first few......
> *


and quit yanking on the cord it done make it hop higher :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 20 2007, 09:37 PM~9048488
> *break bread  deal is a deal not sure why you didnt show but winners expect there cash from mr og rider
> *


tonyparkerowned


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

how u do yimmy?? did u go??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 21 2007, 01:15 AM~9049483
> *how u do yimmy??  did u go??
> *


nope 200 aint worth the trip or should i say 100 haha


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 01:17 AM~9049488
> *nope 200 aint worth the trip or should i say 100 haha
> *


 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 01:13 AM~9049477
> *and quit yanking on the cord it done make it hop higher :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT ME YANKING ON THE CORD NICCA U WOULNDT HAVE EVEN GONE HOME WITH A RIBBON :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:26 AM~9049511
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT ME YANKING ON THE CORD NICCA U WOULNDT HAVE EVEN GONE HOME WITH A RIBBON  :biggrin:
> *


just remeber younster mini trucks went out in the 80's


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 01:17 AM~9049488
> *nope 200 aint worth the trip or should i say 100 haha
> *


U SHOULD OF STILL DID IT FOR THE NAME BLACK MAGIC RIGHT OR WRONG LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 01:29 AM~9049521
> *just remeber younster mini trucks went out in the 80's
> *


UR RIGHT MY TRUCKS A 91 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:30 AM~9049524
> *U SHOULD OF STILL DID IT FOR THE NAME BLACK MAGIC RIGHT OR WRONG LOL
> *


well when blackmagic is payin for my gas and parts ill go to mars and beyond until then I do it for myself :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

wut up Cali ?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 01:32 AM~9049528
> *well when blackmagic is payin for my gas and parts ill go to mars and beyond until then I do it for myself :biggrin:
> *


THEY AINT PAYING NO GAS FOR ME EATHER BUT ITS DISTANTS SO WHY NOT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:31 AM~9049527
> *UR RIGHT MY TRUCKS A 91  :biggrin:
> *


they like a vw bug cool when your like 16 but after that its kinda wack.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:33 AM~9049531
> *THEY AINT PAYING NO GAS FOR ME EATHER BUT ITS DISTANTS SO WHY NOT
> *


I guess you just a baller than shoot :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 01:33 AM~9049533
> *they like a vw bug cool when your like 16 but after that its kinda wack.
> *


FUCK IT THIS WACK TRUCK IS STILL ON THE TRAILER WILL LEAVE RIGHT NOW TO MEET U TOMMORRO 2 SERVE U AND ILL PUT MY OWN GAS :cheesy: $500 BUYIN IF U BEAT ME ILL GIVE U MY TITTLE U PICK THE SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:40 AM~9049549
> *FUCK IT THIS WACK TRUCK IS STILL ON THE TRAILER WILL LEAVE RIGHT NOW TO MEET U TOMMORRO 2 SERVE U AND ILL PUT MY OWN GAS :cheesy: $500 BUYIN IF U BEAT ME ILL GIVE U MY TITTLE U PICK THE SPOT  :biggrin:
> *


there is a hop out here in dec at sams burger ill take your bet then. owner on the switch only rule


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 11:31 PM~9049068
> *Good deal....did they pay out????? or was it a chince fest :0
> *


single was .38 inch to white cutty
double was 63 4door hittin 55inch
radical was o.j hittin 89 inch.. 
air bag was 559 kustomz hittin 57 inch..


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 01:55 AM~9049574
> *there is a hop out here in dec at sams burger ill take your bet then. owner on the switch only rule
> *


ARE U GONNA BUY ME A BURGER IF I WIN :biggrin: 








RONN AINT GONNA COME ALL THIS WAY JUST FOR U :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 01:17 AM~9049488
> *nope 200 aint worth the trip or should i say 100 haha
> *



man its all good .. we didnt even give no money out last time and u were there.. ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 21 2007, 02:01 AM~9049582
> *man its all good .. we didnt even give no money out last time and u were there.. ??????????????????????????????????
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND CHILLING AND MEETING NEW PEEPS AND CHILLIN WITH THE HOMIES FROM AUSTRALIA!!! !! KOO ASS HOMIES... NEXT YEAR COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 21 2007, 01:59 AM~9049578
> *single was .38 inch to white cutty
> double was 63 4door hittin 55inch
> radical was o.j hittin 90" inch.. WE GOT IT ON TAPE SO DOES TWO OTHER CATS WE DONT KNOW  IT WAS A COOL SHOW ENJOYED IT THANX MI JENTE IM IN THE WORKS OF THROWING A NEW YEARS PIC NIC CAR SHOW AND HOPP OFF   HOPE YOU GUYS WILL ALL COME OUT ILL EVEN PAY FOR HIMBONE GAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE ALL FAM
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 21 2007, 02:04 AM~9049589
> *WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND CHILLING AND MEETING NEW PEEPS AND CHILLIN WITH THE HOMIES FROM AUSTRALIA!!! !! KOO ASS HOMIES... NEXT YEAR COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A RALPH PAUL SAYS THANKS HE HAD A BLAST


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 21 2007, 02:01 AM~9049582
> *man its all good .. we didnt even give no money out last time and u were there.. ??????????????????????????????????
> *


last year i didnt have a mortgage, and another car on my back, had to pick and choose the shows this year, homie. hook me up with the cuty see if they will pay me for cuttin the grass and ill be back next year


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=71E6RjBPYms


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:06 AM~9049596
> *last year i didnt have a mortgage, and another car on my back, had to pick and choose the shows this year, homie. hook me up with the cuty see if they will pay me for cuttin the grass and ill be back next year
> *



HAHAHAHAAH WE AINT ALLOWED THERE NO MORE. LOLZ.... WE HAD TO PAY FOR DAT DAMN GRASS BUT WE AINT TRIPPIN.. HAHAHAHA


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

sweet ill pick up my gas money on my way to LA


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:09 AM~9049602
> *sweet ill pick up my gas money on my way to LA
> *


 :werd:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 21 2007, 02:08 AM~9049601
> *HAHAHAHAAH WE AINT ALLOWED THERE NO MORE. LOLZ.... WE HAD TO PAY FOR DAT DAMN GRASS BUT WE AINT TRIPPIN.. HAHAHAHA
> *


i think i still got some wedged up under my bumper haha


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:09 AM~9049602
> *sweet ill pick up my gas money on my way to LA
> *


WHATS IN LA TELL ME FOCKER LOL NO SECRETS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

I like the way u mowed the grass there jimmy lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

man thats a big difference between 72 and 55 for the dbl pump hmm wonder who was lied too???? I guess the pics will tell


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:12 AM~9049612
> *WHATS IN LA TELL ME FOCKER LOL NO SECRETS
> *


ummm just like one of the biggest hops of the year, you can bring the MINI TRUCK and hop todd with chuckys revenge hno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:00 AM~9049580
> *ARE U GONNA BUY ME A BURGER IF I WIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a yes or no? bet on or not?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:06 AM~9049596
> *last year i didnt have a mortgage, and another car on my back, had to pick and choose the shows this year, homie. hook me up with the cuty see if they will pay me for cuttin the grass and ill be back next year
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:16 AM~9049618
> *is that a yes or no? bet on or not?
> *


THATS A BIG 10 4: YES SI WANT IT IN OTHER LANGUAGES LOL


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:20 AM~9049623
> *THATS A BIG 10 4:  YES    SI  WANT IT IN OTHER LANGUAGES LOL
> *


so its 500 buy in if i win i get the mini truck right? owner on the switch?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

no show equals 500 lose


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:17 AM~9049621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAS THIS YOUR PIT MAN FOLLOWING YOUR CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:NO GRASS HOPPING LOL YOU GRASS HOPPER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:15 AM~9049617
> *ummm just like one of the biggest hops of the year, you can bring the MINI TRUCK and hop todd with chuckys revenge hno:
> *


ILL SERVE U FIRST AND LET TODD SPEAK FOR HIMSELF :biggrin: 
BY THE WAY ARE U BRINGGING THE 64 OR UR POM POMS lol IF THATS THE CASE U SHOULD BE IN THE OFF TOPIC SITE WITH ALL THE REST OF THEM :biggrin: 








OR


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:22 AM~9049627
> *so its 500 buy in if i win i get the mini truck right? owner on the switch?
> *


I THOUGHT MINI TRUCKS WHERE WACK LOL :biggrin: 
DOES THAT MEAN WE GET UR 64


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:25 AM~9049633
> *ILL SERVE U FIRST AND LET TODD SPEAK FOR HIMSELF  :biggrin:
> BY THE WAY ARE U BRINGGING THE 64 OR UR POM POMS lol IF THATS THE CASE U SHOULD BE IN THE OFF TOPIC SITE WITH ALL THE REST OF THEM :biggrin:
> 
> ...


dont worry ill have my lowrider vs your mini truck so 500 buy in owner on the switch, no show equals 500 lose and if you do show and I win you sign the title over to me for the MINI TRUCK. at the hop at sams in dec day of the toy drive
?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:29 AM~9049637
> *dont worry ill have my lowrider vs your mini truck so 500 buy in owner on the switch, no show equals 500 lose and if you do show and I win you sign the title over to me for the MINI TRUCK. at the hop at sams in dec day of the toy drive
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


ARE WE HOPPING FOR SLIPS OR WHAT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:40 AM~9049549
> *FUCK IT THIS WACK TRUCK IS STILL ON THE TRAILER WILL LEAVE RIGHT NOW TO MEET U TOMMORRO 2 SERVE U AND ILL PUT MY OWN GAS :cheesy: $500 BUYIN IF U BEAT ME ILL GIVE U MY TITTLE U PICK THE SPOT  :biggrin:
> *


read what ya said holmes or you can back out now its up to you


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:29 AM~9049637
> *dont worry ill have my lowrider vs your mini truck so 500 buy in owner on the switch, no show equals 500 lose and if you do show and I win you sign the title over to me for the MINI TRUCK. at the hop at sams in dec day of the toy drive
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


OK U BETTER HAVE UR PINK WITH U  DONT PUNK OUT! DO U WANT ME TO BRING MY LAWNMOWER :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:32 AM~9049645
> *OK U BETTER HAVE UR PINK WITH U    DO U WANT ME TO BRING MY LAWNMOWER  :biggrin:
> *


ITS A RACE








LOL 
U BETTER B HITTING HIGHER THAN HIGH 90'S IF NOT MY MOM GOTS A CAR TO GO TO THE SWAP MEET IN LOL OR THERES A GUY UP THE STREET LOOKING FOR EMBLEMS MAYBE I CAN HELP HIM OUT AND SEND THE CAR TO AUSTRALIA WITH PAUL 
DONT LET THE VID FOOL U DONT MAKE ME POST THE SECOND VID UP :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:35 AM~9049647
> *ITS A RACE
> 
> 
> ...


i know what the truck is capable with the right switchman, but sorry holmes that aint you. maybe mom should hit it for ya, i will let her fill in if ya want and by the way if im puttin up my title you better have about 20k on the hood of the truck to go with it, cause my motor worth about the same as your truck


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:38 AM~9049654
> *i know what the truck is capable with the right switchman, but sorry holmes that aint you. maybe mom should hit it for ya, i will let her fill in if ya want and by the way if im puttin up my title you better have about 20k on the hood of the truck to go with it, cause my motor worth about the same as your truck
> *


I DONT WANT U TAKING OUT A SECOND MORTGAGE HIMBONE JUST HAVE UR PINK READY


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:40 AM~9049549
> *FUCK IT THIS WACK TRUCK IS STILL ON THE TRAILER WILL LEAVE RIGHT NOW TO MEET U TOMMORRO 2 SERVE U AND ILL PUT MY OWN GAS :cheesy: $500 BUYIN IF U BEAT ME ILL GIVE U MY TITTLE U PICK THE SPOT  :biggrin:
> *


not to late to back out.... these are your words not mine :0 somoens avoiding this one


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:38 AM~9049654
> *i know what the truck is capable with the right switchman, but sorry holmes that aint you. maybe mom should hit it for ya, i will let her fill in if ya want and by the way if im puttin up my title you better have about 20k on the hood of the truck to go with it, cause my motor worth about the same as your truck
> *


I KNO WHAT UR 64 IS CABBLE OF DOING WITH THE RIGHT SWITCH MAN AND IT STILL AINT EVEN CLOSE BUT SORRY HOLMES THAT AINT U EATHER. IF U WANT BRING UR MOM SHE CAN HIT OUR SWITCH AND TAKE U OUT WITH OUT A PROBLEM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:41 AM~9049657
> *not to late to back out.... these are your words not mine
> *


LOOK EATHER U WANT TO HOPP FOR 500 OR DO U WANT TO HOPP FOR PINKS COME ON BRO GET REAL I DONT CARE IF U JUICED A BEAMER EATHER U GOT THE 500 OR THE PINK THESE ARE UR WORDS. U WANTED TO HOPP FOR PINKS RE READ IT DOGG LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:40 AM~9049549
> * $500 BUYIN IF U BEAT ME ILL GIVE U MY TITTLE U PICK THE SPOT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:48 AM~9049665
> *LOOK EATHER U WANT TO HOPP FOR 500 OR DO U WANT TO HOPP FOR PINKS COME ON BRO GET REAL I DONT CARE IF U JUICED A BEAMER EATHER U GOT THE 500 OR THE PINK THESE ARE UR WORDS. U WANTED TO HOPP FOR PINKS RE READ IT DOGG LOL
> *


you said 500 and if i beat you you give me your title your words not mine either put up or shut up simple as that


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:50 AM~9049666
> *
> *


TITTLE KING OF THE STREETS THE ONE U DIDNT COME TO AND MADE THE FUSS ALL ABOUT 2 DAYSS B4 THE HOPP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 01:40 AM~9049549
> *FUCK IT THIS WACK TRUCK IS STILL ON THE TRAILER WILL LEAVE RIGHT NOW TO MEET U TOMMORRO 2 SERVE U AND ILL PUT MY OWN GAS :cheesy: $500 BUYIN IF U BEAT ME ILL GIVE U MY TITTLE U PICK THE SPOT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 23 2007, 07:10 PM~8628460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 02:52 AM~9049670
> *TITTLE KING OF THE STREETS THE ONE U DIDNT COME TO AND MADE THE FUSS ALL ABOUT 2 DAYSS B4 THE HOPP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


finally popped your cherry, i got 4 of them titles


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:58 AM~9049672
> *
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=d2qz6m1tINs
OR DO U WANT THIS ONE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 03:00 AM~9049674
> *finally popped your cherry, i got 4 of them titles
> *


AND THATS B4 I WAS OUT LOL PROB THATS WHY U DIDNT COME OUT. TRUCKS BEEN OUT ONLY 4 MON AND STILL WIPPING THAT ASS ALL THE LIL STREET TITTLES HAVE U EVEN MADE IT TO VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 03:06 AM~9049680
> *AND THATS B4 I WAS OUT LOL PROB THATS WHY U DIDNT COME OUT. TRUCKS BEEN OUT ONLY 4 MON AND STILL WIPPING THAT ASS ALL THE LIL STREET TITTLES HAVE U EVEN MADE IT TO VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


and what place did you come in???? last????? haha


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 03:08 AM~9049681
> *and what place did you come in???? last????? haha
> *


LOL WHAT PLACE DID U COME IN SAN MATEO LOL PLUS WE MADE IT TO VEGAS LOL ITS ALL KU DIGGITY DOGG LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 03:10 AM~9049682
> *LOL WHAT PLACE DID U COME IN SAN MATEO LOL PLUS WE MADE IT TO VEGAS LOL ITS ALL KU DIGGITY DOGG LOL
> *


dont mean shit unless you win in vegas though.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA here my car in vegas on the streets where the real riders are, where it counts. with me on the switch catchin the bumper more times in one hop than your MINI TRUCK probably seen to this day


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 03:10 AM~9049682
> *LOL WHAT PLACE DID U COME IN SAN MATEO LOL PLUS WE MADE IT TO VEGAS LOL ITS ALL KU DIGGITY DOGG LOL
> *


WETHER U BRING UR PINK OR UR 5 BILLS 37 INCH LOCKUP AND 12 BATTS DONT WORRY WE GOT THE 20K PLUS 40 + ACCERS AND A 2 STORY PAD SITTING ON IT SITTING ON 5.4 MILLION JUST ON LAND AND I CAN DRIVE 50 MILES AN HOUR ON OUR DRIVE WAY CAN U LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 03:16 AM~9049688
> *WETHER U BRING UR PINK OR UR 5 BILLS 37 INCH LOCKUP AND 12 BATTS DONT WORRY WE  GOT THE 20K PLUS 40 + ACCERS AND A 2 STORY PAD SITTING ON IT SITTING ON 5.4 MILLION JUST ON LAND AND I CAN DRIVE 50 MILES AN HOUR ON OUR DRIVE WAY CAN U LOL
> *


naw but i got a tree full of oranges so when you up this way come on by and help yourself im out


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 03:14 AM~9049686
> *dont mean shit unless you win in vegas though.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA here my car in vegas on the streets where the real riders are, where it counts. with me on the switch catchin the bumper more times in one hop than your MINI TRUCK probably seen to this day
> *


I GUESS WHERE U LIVE THERE AINT REAL RIDDAS IS THAT WHAT UR SAYING LOL
DOUGHT IT BRING UR PINK AND THE 500 I NEED A NEW PAIR OF SHOES LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

REAL RIDDAS RIGHT LOL IF IT DONT MAKE DOLLARZ IT DONT MAKE SENSE








BLACK MAGIC TO DA FULLEST 
WHEN U COME THROUGH WE GOT FIELDS OF ORANGES BRING SOME HELP AND HAVE ACOUPLE OF BINS FULL LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

SUPP UNCLE DAVID LOL THIS IS FUNNY I GOTS TO GO TO BED MY IPHONE IS DIENG LOL L8ERZ








THANKS FOR THE NEW TOY DAD 100 FOR 25 LOL WHY NOT PAID FOR MY NEW PHONE LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:13 AM~9049616
> *man thats a big difference between 72 and 55 for the dbl pump hmm wonder who was lied too???? I guess the pics will tell
> *


no one lied i didnt post the 72'' the car did only hit 55'' on the 3 lick and burnt a switch and the car fell apart agian bent 2 rims broke a a-arm bolt and blew a cylinder seal i have video we was on a 33''lock up looking for 65'' hop , besides we where lucky to even hop we broke a rear pump gear right off the trailor


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 21 2007, 09:36 AM~9050382
> *no one lied  i didnt post the 72'' the car did only hit 55'' on the 3 lick and burnt a switch  and the car fell apart agian bent 2 rims broke a a-arm bolt and blew a cylinder seal  i have video we was on a 33''lock up looking for 65'' hop , besides we where lucky to even hop we broke a rear pump gear right off the trailor
> *


dam that sucks, congrats on the 1st place though, who else hopped in double?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 09:58 AM~9050441
> *dam that sucks, congrats on the 1st place though, who else hopped in double?
> *


well i tell ya ........ dont know his name but there was a g body there came on a trailor down loaded sat near the pit we hopped first all i know was for what ever reson he didnt come into the pit it was a double with 14 batts so to answer the question just us in double :roflmao: :roflmao: win is a win right ????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

waiting for video to load right now


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

yup still a win


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=013.flv


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sup tim,looks like it was startin to do good till the switch broke. shoulda grabbed the dash switch


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know there was more cars out there hopping right


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

WHATS UP TIM!!!! I SEE YOU MADE IT HOME KOO... IT WAS KOO TALKING TO YOU GUYS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 21 2007, 09:36 AM~9050382
> *no one lied  i didnt post the 72'' the car did only hit 55'' on the 3 lick and burnt a switch  and the car fell apart agian bent 2 rims broke a a-arm bolt and blew a cylinder seal  i have video we was on a 33''lock up looking for 65'' hop , besides we where lucky to even hop we broke a rear pump gear right off the trailor
> *


Ur car was looking mean dogg dont trip every dog has their day. Shit on the 3 lick ur where in the high 50s :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 21 2007, 02:31 PM~9051653
> *sup tim,looks like it was startin to do good till the switch broke. shoulda grabbed the dash switch
> *


x2 damn that would of been bad ass eather way u won


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 21 2007, 06:20 PM~9052767
> *x2 damn that would of been bad ass eather way u won
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

heres my pics of da show......sorry no pics of da hopp, had to leave early!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 21 2007, 02:13 AM~9049616
> *man thats a big difference between 72 and 55 for the dbl pump hmm wonder who was lied too???? I guess the pics will tell
> *


 :angry: darn jake! :buttkick:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good turnout to bad I had to work till 2PM by the Time i got my Wagon out there it was to late next time Ill be there for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 21 2007, 10:08 PM~9054498
> *Good turnout  to bad I had to work till 2PM by the Time i got my Wagon out there it was to late next time Ill be there for sure. :thumbsup:
> *


i seen it roll in thats a bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so whats the deal with the O.G. RIDER payout or lack there of?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER+Oct 10 2007, 01:17 PM~8969918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not much other than to see the green


----------



## blvdclassic (Oct 12, 2007)

good show big up to MI JENTEcc for a bad ass show big up to tim damn bro your car was flying big ups to all the hoppers that put it down for all the kids that enjoyed it cant wait till next year


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHERE ARE THE PIC'S OF THE SHOW............. :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Oct 22 2007, 08:27 AM~9056101
> *WHERE ARE THE PIC'S OF THE SHOW............. :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT! :angry:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Oct 22 2007, 12:29 PM~9057340
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT! :angry:
> *


HEY........I WAS THERE.............FOR 20 MIN.............BUT DID NOT SEE THE SHOW


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we goin to be seeing O.G. Rider on judge judy lol


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: I WANNA THANK EVERY 1 FOR COMING TO MY SHOW! AND NEXT YEAR IN JULY I WILL HAVE A KING OF DA STREETS HOP OFF. I ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL DA HOPPERS FOR COMING OUT AND ALL DA STREET RIDERS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I got there a little late but had a good time....great weather after all....I'll be looking forward to next yr....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

forgot to thank back bumber 559 for the piston juice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

damn tim get a tank already lol


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

will be postin my pics later tonite.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 22 2007, 09:26 PM~9062151
> *We All Fam Homie
> BLACK MAGIC</span> *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

GOOD SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

WE JUST TRYING TO PUT 559 ON DA MAP!!!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we are back together and ready to hop lets see the 559 come to the 510 december 8th hop at sams :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 22 2007, 07:47 PM~9061275
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: I WANNA THANK EVERY 1 FOR COMING TO MY SHOW! AND NEXT YEAR IN JULY I WILL HAVE A KING OF DA STREETS HOP OFF. I ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL DA HOPPERS FOR COMING OUT AND ALL DA STREET RIDERS! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

big ups to ralph it was a good show thanks to everyone who came out supported the 559 movement we need more shows like that in the 559 so that people dont have to travel so far to see what we all love to do with are time everyone around here should support shows like these in the etrrets did any one get any pics of the cars hopping after the show may be someday instead of everyone driving to la for new years well have something that big in the 559 hey johnnie nice pics can you email them to me thanks


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

IM CURRENTLY IN THE WORKS OF PUTTING ON A NEW YEARS PIC NIC IN THE 559 RALPH WILL BE GIVING ME A HAND FOR ALL THOSE FOLKS WHO CANT MAKE IT OUT TO LA :biggrin: PIC NIC AND HOPP


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Oct 23 2007, 09:34 PM~9070217
> *IM CURRENTLY IN THE WORKS OF PUTTING ON A NEW YEARS PIC NIC IN THE 559 RALPH WILL BE GIVING ME A HAND FOR ALL THOSE FOLKS WHO CANT MAKE IT OUT TO LA  :biggrin: PIC NIC AND HOPP
> *


thats what i'm talking about, it wiil be good for the 559 central valley


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

HERE'S MINE HOPE YALL LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

\


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

any one get pics o everyone hittin da streets....heard there was some good action!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 24 2007, 12:36 AM~9070953
> *any one get pics o everyone hittin da streets....heard there was some good action!!!!!!! :0
> *



TAKE DA ASS TO BED.. HAHAHAHAH .. 

THAT YELLOW 63 WAS GAS HOPPIN DOWN BLACK I MISSED IT TO GET IT ON CAM..


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TO DA HOPP PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

NICE PIC'S DALE...............


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

hey ralph sorry 4 not hopping the regal but shit happens 4 a reason 4 sho next time glad it didnt cuz it was chippn got home fixed it and pulled around 45 out of it not good enough 4 the 559


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IT WAS A COOL LITTLE KICK BACK SHOW I HAD A GOOD TIME BUT OF COURSE ROLLERZ HAD TO PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN REGARDLESS IF ITS A BIG MED OR SMALL SHOW WE PUTTIN IT DOWN AND TAKIN IT HOME


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 24 2007, 06:16 PM~9076465
> *IT WAS A COOL LITTLE KICK BACK SHOW I HAD A GOOD TIME BUT OF COURSE ROLLERZ HAD TO PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN REGARDLESS IF ITS A BIG MED OR SMALL SHOW WE PUTTIN IT DOWN AND TAKIN IT HOME
> *


X2 it was ku meeting u TACO had fun diggity dog u and the homie "PAID" for got his name LOL :dunno: :wave:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

wud up orange cove put it down.. truck was hittin real nice.. smackin da bumper..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT!! :thumbsup: ALTHOUGH I LEFT OVER TO HOOTER'S BEFORE EVEN WAS FINISHED!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 21 2007, 01:59 AM~9049578
> *single was .38 inch to white cutty
> double was 63 4door  hittin 55inch
> radical was o.j hittin 89 inch..
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 25 2007, 08:54 AM~9080458
> *
> *


OJ HIT 90 4 THE RECORDS


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 25 2007, 08:54 AM~9080458
> *
> *


OJ HIT 90 4 THE RECORDS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

IWOULD HIT 90 IF I BOUGHT SOMEBODY ELSE'S CAR TO LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 25 2007, 02:25 PM~9082991
> *IWOULD HIT 90 IF I BOUGHT SOMEBODY ELSE'S CAR TO LOL
> *


lAST TIME I CHECKED ITS IN MY GARAGE THE PINKS IM MY GLOVE BOX. LOL ASK ANYBODY FROM FRESNO WHOS TRUCK IS IT VICTOR LOPEZ LOL IF U DONT KNOW NOW U KNOW LOL L8ERZ CHIPPER


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM BRO THE THE TRUTH HURTS I WAS JUST SAYING LOL


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

MUD YUG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we got 2 extra doors for added wieght


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 25 2007, 04:01 PM~9083750
> *we got 2 extra doors for added wieght
> *



THATS WHY YOU BUILT A 4-DOOR HUH :biggrin: DOES IT HAVE A STRAIGHT 6 TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

WHO HAS 2 XTRA DOORS NOT ME WHO WE TALKING ABOUT  :uh:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 24 2007, 06:16 PM~9076465
> *IT WAS A COOL LITTLE KICK BACK SHOW I HAD A GOOD TIME BUT OF COURSE ROLLERZ HAD TO PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN REGARDLESS IF ITS A BIG MED OR SMALL SHOW WE PUTTIN IT DOWN AND TAKIN IT HOME
> *



YO TACO YOUR HOMIE LEFT HIS CHAIR AND KIDS JACKET BEHIND RALPH HAS IT AS HIS PAD!!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

HEY KEEBS62 RALPH SAID GO HERE TO CHECK OUT HIS CADDY !!!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370333


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 25 2007, 07:48 PM~9085380
> *WHO HAS 2 XTRA DOORS NOT ME WHO WE TALKING ABOUT    :uh:
> *



41CHEV WAS TALKING ABOUT HIMSELF


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 25 2007, 02:25 PM~9082991
> *IWOULD HIT 90 IF I BOUGHT SOMEBODY ELSE'S CAR TO LOL
> *


WHAT DOSE HITTING BACK BUMBER COST NOWADAYS? :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

i got some 13x7 road stars w/tires 300.00 very clean


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 25 2007, 09:09 PM~9086064
> *WHAT DOSE HITTING BACK BUMBER COST NOWADAYS? :biggrin:
> *



nice shiny penny :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Y DO PEOPLE GET MAD IF U DONT WANT ANYONE TO TALK SHIT BUILD UR OWN THATS WHAT I DO AND IF CHIPS OWELL ASK FOOLS IN 559 THEY KNOW WHO I AM


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 25 2007, 09:09 PM~9086064
> *WHAT DOSE HITTING BACK BUMBER COST NOWADAYS? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: GOOD QUESTION! :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 25 2007, 09:09 PM~9086064
> *WHAT DOSE HITTING BACK BUMBER COST NOWADAYS? :biggrin:
> *


BREAK YUR SELF HOMMIE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 25 2007, 10:06 PM~9086507
> *Y DO PEOPLE GET MAD IF U DONT WANT ANYONE TO TALK SHIT BUILD UR OWN  THATS WHAT I DO AND IF CHIPS OWELL ASK FOOLS IN 559 THEY KNOW WHO I AM
> *


FOR ONE YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME OR OUR TRUCK PUNK ASS CHIPPER YES WE OWN OJ AND READY TO SERVE FOOLS STEP UP OR SHUT UP TEAM CRACKER TO DA FULLEST WHAT NOW BIATCH :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 26 2007, 10:35 AM~9089103
> *FOR ONE YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME OR OUR TRUCK PUNK ASS CHIPPER  YES WE OWN OJ AND READY TO SERVE FOOLS STEP UP OR SHUT UP TEAM CRACKER TO DA FULLEST WHAT NOW  BIATCH  :angry:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST FORGOT BIG SHOUT OUT TO RON RICKYBOBBY PAUL GEORGE KEEP UP THE  GOOD WORK


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL THE TRUTH DOES HURT THATS COOL SEE U ON THE AVE OOPS U CANT DRIVE YOURS DOWN THE AVE LOL P/S LEARN HOW TO HIT THE SWITCH


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 26 2007, 11:06 AM~9089309
> *LOL THE TRUTH DOES HURT THATS COOL SEE U ON THE AVE OOPS U CANT DRIVE YOURS DOWN THE AVE LOL P/S LEARN HOW TO HIT THE SWITCH
> *


GUESS U DONT GET OUT MUCH WE ARE KING OF THE STREET OYA IDO DRIVE IT DOES YOURS RUN QUIT HIDING HOMMIE YOU MUST KNOW IM VICTOR LOPEZ ROLLERZ 4 LIFE NOSE UP YUR RIDE YUR GRAND MAS YOUR GRANDPAS YOUR KIDS YOUR SISTER WHO THE FUCKEVER YOU WANT DO IT GOT 500 600 700 OH SORRY CHIPPER YOUR SET UP DIDNT EVEN COST THATMUCH HAA HAA


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 25 2007, 07:48 PM~9085380
> *WHO HAS 2 XTRA DOORS NOT ME WHO WE TALKING ABOUT    :uh:
> *


me







:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 26 2007, 05:21 PM~8876394
> *i heard the bay is going to take it  i dont know its just what ive been hearing :0  :dunno:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Oct 25 2007, 09:16 PM~9086142
> *i got some 13x7 road stars w/tires 300.00 very clean
> *


pic????


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2007, 11:31 AM~9089460
> *me
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP 41 OJ HAVING A LITTLE FUN WITH A LITTE FOOL NAMED KEEBLE KEBBS WANNA BE RUST CORR 62 HAAAA HAAAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well all i know is fresno's double pump king of the streets trophie is out in the 510


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2007, 11:40 AM~9089510
> *well all i know is fresno's double pump king of the streets trophie is out in the 510
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

king of the streets was and will be something to look forward every year.


great show i had fun.


sup all 





atomic

dta cusotmz & import illusions 

owner pres 




DTA*97


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

some of you have seen the GOLD RUSH TOUR well we got that tour coming to fresno so i hope we get all ur 559 peeps in there reppin ur club.



oh yeah we will have a hop off that everyone will love to enter and watch!


i dont have to ask OJ cause i know my homie will be there reppin the OC.


congrats on the win at the king of the street bro.

atomic 

owner dta cusotmz 

pres import illusions



www.myspace.com/dtatomic

www.myspace.com/dtacustomz 


make sure to add our myspaces each page will have all details on the tour!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2007, 11:40 AM~9089510
> *well all i know is fresno's double pump king of the streets trophie is out in the 510
> *


well all i have to say is were is he know hidding with keeble thts why kebble didnt come in to the pits would of got his ass served so stay your ass in the parking lots watch and learn mister brown so ha i know who your tring to be ask your home boy from oc your club member what im about oo yaa hurry up fix yur reagle haaaaa haaaa parking lot stalker  i do hit my own and i do own my own truck oj


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lol un leash the beast next time, no more holding back no more pee wee lock up's i just changed over to the generation x water cooled double dome pistons


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 26 2007, 11:40 AM~9089510
> *well all i know is fresno's double pump king of the streets trophie is out in the 510imREADY WHEN EVER YOU ARE HOME BOY ENOUGH OF THE BULL SHIT WANT SOME LET ME KNOW ROLLERZ ARE ALLWAYZ READY TO PLAY :biggrin: BYE THE WAY THAT WAS LAST YEAR 06 WERE IN 07 GET IT RIGHT FOOL  IF 510 WANTS TO PLAY IM UP 4 THE CHALLENGE YOU MUST BE THE CHEER LEADER HAAAA HAAAA     :0
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

nice try but ya screwd it all up :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i was refering to the trophie we brought home not one some one else won last time


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 26 2007, 12:51 PM~9089965
> *
> *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

OJ DO U KNOW HOW TO PUT A SET UP IN OR DO U HAVE TO SEND UR CAR OFF HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA MUD YUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

keebs62 do u want some homie im willing to serve u anyday of the week i do drive my shit do u want me to drive it to ur house for a house call lol thats what i thougt just hide behind the screen homie lol u a chipper 



41chev are u tlking to my dad like that homie :nono: :loco: :nosad: :nosad: 
wrong move


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 26 2007, 01:14 PM~9090137
> *OJ DO U KNOW HOW TO PUT A SET UP IN OR DO U HAVE TO SEND UR CAR OFF HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    MUD  YUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


u must be a sad chipper whos shit wasnt working talking all this shit homie aint gonna make u famouse nose up or shut up lol ur a chipper queen dogg u must want me to bust u in da lip :twak:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

BUILD TOUR OWN AND WHEN U DO COME CHECK THIS OUT P/S IM NOT IN BROWN S SO DONT BRING ANY CLUBS IN ON THIS SHIT ALL I DO IS SPEAK THE TRUTH SORRY HOMIE IF I RATTLED YOUR COUP


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 24 2007, 12:25 AM~9070914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 26 2007, 01:18 PM~9090166
> *BUILD TOUR OWN AND WHEN U DO COME CHECK THIS OUT                                P/S IM NOT IN BROWN S SO DONT BRING ANY CLUBS IN ON THIS SHIT ALL I DO IS SPEAK THE TRUTH SORRY HOMIE IF I RATTLED YOUR COUP
> *


whos said anything about brown s lol my truck was paid to get fixed it aint my fault u on well fare lol if u got it bring it


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

KEEBS62 sent me a pm yesterday at 3 04 saying "i kno who built my shit do u" hmmmm i thought u build ur own LOL ur a fake chipper nicca sorry ima have to bust ur bag and bust ur ASS IN THE PITTS when i done :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT KING OF DA STREETS NOT HOW KEEBS62 fells about my sons truck lol


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 25 2007, 09:09 PM~9086064
> *WHAT DOSE HITTING BACK BUMBER COST NOWADAYS? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

BIG UPS TO MI JENTE CC FOR THROWING THE SHOW AND HOP. ALOT OF RIDES AND PEOPLE WERE OUT TO SUPPORT THE LOCAL SHOW. CONGRATS TO ALL THE HOP WINNERS AND SHOW WINNERS.

EASTSIDE CC


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 26 2007, 01:28 PM~9090238
> *LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
> *


FUNNY MOFOS UP IN HERE HUH?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 26 2007, 01:15 PM~9090141
> *keebs62 do u want some homie im willing to serve u anyday of the week i do drive my shit do u want me to drive it to ur house for a house call lol thats what i thougt just hide behind the screen homie lol u a chipper
> 41chev are u tlking to my dad like that homie  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> wrong move
> *


nope, im just the chipper king of fresno


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

it's all good im not tripping truck does fly but whatever it's all 4 fun we all do what we could do and sometimes better than others let's hop and let the car's do the talking enough is enough !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

what the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn And No Post from Tony Parker
:dunno: at least some explaination ?

Well Tim Congrats Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 28 2007, 11:29 PM~9104176
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Any body got pics of the regal from Brown society doing its thing


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i think that's all the cars that hopped in tho's pictures


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 29 2007, 12:47 PM~9107182
> *i think that's  all the cars that hopped in tho's pictures
> *


:wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry joe yhe regal didnt work that day see u around town good looking out peace


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EVEYBODY SOUNDS LIKE WOMEN IN HERE :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 30 2007, 12:30 PM~9114935
> *EVEYBODY SOUNDS LIKE WOMEN IN HERE :roflmao:
> *


TAKES ONE TO KNOW ONE I KNOW HUGH!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

EASY FELLAS, WE DONT NEED ANY HARD FEELINGS UP IN HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Oct 30 2007, 01:43 PM~9115505
> *EASY FELLAS, WE DONT NEED ANY HARD FEELINGS UP IN HERE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 29 2007, 05:28 PM~9109302
> *sorry joe yhe regal didnt work that day see u around town good looking out peace
> *


Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 26 2007, 01:57 PM~9090478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Oct 30 2007, 01:43 PM~9115505
> *EASY FELLAS, WE DONT NEED ANY HARD FEELINGS UP IN HERE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2007, 04:07 PM~9116959
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :around:


----------

